# Mchines of Death CD Electric chair sound



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

I heard the preview of the CD and i really loved the electric chair sound fx but I don't see spending 30$ on a CD that I only use 1 sound off of. Is there anyone out there who has that CD? 

Thanks


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Not a good idea!*

I created the MACHINES OF DEATH CD and its very inappropriate and against the law to ask for free copies of the CD. 
I worked very hard on ALL the CD'S i produced.
And if you would like to purchase one i welcome it.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

Poison's obviously right about snatching his work.

So here's a couple suggestions. Grab or borrow an electric bug zapper....put a microphone really close and mix your own. Just be careful not to touch it yourself or you'll get a real scream in the background. Or...follow a few other threads to find people willing to share.

On the following link, you will see that Dr Morbius posted a nice little electric chair sound. Check the forum or the web. You will find a lot more.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/64693-need-good-sound-file-my-electric-chair.html

You can also pick up one of those cheapie CDs they sell in the gas stations during the season. They almost always have a bunch of electric chair sounds.


----------

